# upgrading



## DreamCatcher87 (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, currently I have a 29 gallon oceanic biocube with a 3 inch picasso trigger two 1 inch frill finned gobies, and one 1 inch skilletfish...I plan to upgrade as soon as I get my money if february. What size tank would be best for the triggerfish? also, i wanted to get a pair of false black and white clownfish with an anemone...would this be possible? I am trying to find another fish to put in the tank because I don't see the gobies that often and I can't give them to a LFS because they are a native fish to mississippi, I caught them off the beach a year ago and Pablo gets along with them fine. What tank size should I get? If clownfish are a no answer, would it be possible to get a dogface puffer or would that demand an even larger tank than the trigger? I am not wanting to get an enormous tank because the tank stays in my bedroom and my mom doesn't want an enormous tank in the room...what is the minimum size i can put my picasso trigger Pablo in and him still be comfortable? Would a tall hex tank be good or something long?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

first of all search picasso trigger on google and it will tel you what they need. 2nd of all the bigger the better so id go as big as YOU possibly can. and if thats not big enough for your trigger then you will have to sell him


----------



## DreamCatcher87 (Feb 22, 2007)

well i talked to my LFS manager kim earlier and she said that they had a 70 gallon tank with stand canopy and pumps for $799...is that a bad price? I only have about 1000 dollars to work with here and I'm trying to get something to make him content until again i get a little more money...would that suffice with him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

$800 seems a little high to me. What do you mean it comes with pumps? Pumps for a sump system?


----------



## wgama (Dec 20, 2007)

i know this is not relavent but for 799$ at the pet wholsale you can get a 250 gallon with oak stand and cover


----------



## DreamCatcher87 (Feb 22, 2007)

well they are best LFS i know of in Mississippi...i am guessing it is for a sump but the woman didn't go too into details about it...that's the cheapest deal i've heard of down here, ive been to petsmart, another LFS down where i used to live in biloxi and they both have for just the tank almost 300$ not including pumps and stand and canopy...is there anyplace online where I can look? everywhere I look wants over $1000 for all that...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Check craigslist. You can usually find an awesome deal on a used setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Also, check your local newspaper (or closest big city paper). I have seen alot of good deals in the newspaper for used tanks.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I think you're better off getting a bigger tank than a 70G for your triggerfish.


----------

